# White spots/lumps on vagina..?



## Jesse L (Nov 6, 2008)

I was out in the barn checking if my does were bred, it turns out the one that I wasnt suspecting to breed was actully confirmed..

Anyway, when I came to my Lilac mini rex doe I couldnt really feel any embros, so i though I would check if she was "in the mood", she wasnt but there were two white spots, meaby even lumps on either side of her Vagina -one was bigger than the other - is this normal...what should I do? This is a really nice proven doe!

Thanks.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Quarantine her until you know what you are dealing with. Fingers crossed that it is nothing serious. They do have scent glands on either side of the vagina... but you would know what they look like, I would think. Could they possibly be clogged and more prominent than usual?

Of course, the first thing one thinks of is vent disease. Hoping its not that!


----------



## Jesse L (Nov 6, 2008)

Ok, i bought some cages from a friend the other day, will get them ready and her in one by tomorrow night.

What do the sent glands look like??

When you are talking Vent Disease what exactly are we talking here? Im not very filled with info on that...how do you treat it ect.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

The sooner the better.

There was a recent thread about vent disease. 
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=283009

A picture of young bunny genitals showing scent glands.
http://www.rudolphsrabbitranch.com/sexing.htm

I don't know a lot about it, but it certainly won't hurt you to read up on it, whether that is the problem or not.


----------



## Jesse L (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh great, now your getting me worried!!!:doh:

It is not the sent glands, it is right on the vagina. They are small/medium little white things....

I will check the buck tomorrow.

Man, why do rabbits have to be so hard to look after, and so hard on you!!!:Bawling:


----------



## Jesse L (Nov 6, 2008)

I see that Orky(i think thats the name) looked very smart about it in the other ad, i will get a picture tomorrow some time.

I hope my bunnies will be fine!!!!:Bawling:


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Uh, Jesse, that would be Orphy. 

I really can't help you except to say be very careful not to carry any germs from the doe to any of the other rabbits. Care for her last, quarantine her as soon as possible and above all wash your hands, wrists etc. well after you do care for her. Until you find out what you are dealing with, assume the worst in order to protect your other rabbits.

If you have bred her at all recently, do not use that buck on other does until you get this sorted out. 

Take care... It may turn out to be something else altogether, something not as serious. Good luck.


----------



## Honorine (Feb 27, 2006)

Sounds like she has packed scent gland pores, don't know how esle to describe them. Rabbits can get like creamy white material stuck in the skins pores near/around their scent glands, often bucks are worse that does and it just takes a bit of cleaning from time to time. I've seen it before, it often can be expressed when cleaning the bunnies bits. That might be all that it is.


----------



## Pat Lamar (Jun 19, 2002)

Sounds to me like they're just simple "pimples," which are common. And, like pimples, can be squeezed. Most often, it's just an infected hair. Clean the area carefully before and after squeezing. Salve can be applied afterwards, too.

Vent disease quickly produces open sores and scabs. It doesn't sound like vent disease to me.

Pat Lamar


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Well thank goodness there's some people out there who have a better idea than I do of what might be going on.

Jesse, rereading my second-last post, I see that *The sooner the better.* sounded pretty ominous. I meant the sooner you isolated her the better. IMO, this is always the first line of defense when you don't know what you may be dealing with. But reading the post again I can see that it could have been taken to mean treating her sooner was better. Sorry about that if it was confusing.

Honorine, I thought of clogged scent glands, but Jesse said _right on the vagina_ so I didn't think that was it. 

Pat, I didn't know rabbits could get pimples like that! "Things I didn't know about rabbits" is getting to be a rather thick file.


----------



## Pat Lamar (Jun 19, 2002)

Rabbit judges will call the little pimples "abscesses," and will disqualify the rabbit from the show table. However, simply squeezing the pimple(s) easily solves the problem... but do it before the rabbit hits the show table... even if it's on the same day. It works just fine and usually doesn't come back, again. Yes, rabbits can get pimples like that... they're mammals, right? LOL I see them most often when I'm doing the health checks on incoming rabbits at our local county fair.

Pat Lamar


----------



## Jesse L (Nov 6, 2008)

Ok, well that makes me feel better!!

I am isolating her right after I finish typing this...the cages are in the other truck.

I went out last nigh to check ALL my rabbits. Luckily she is second from the end(the buck I bred her to being on the end) so I simply started at the opposite end of the cages. With my cages, the rabbits can see each other and germs can easily be spread. So anyway, everything seemed fine, so I wen to check the buck, he was fine and clear. I checke the doe again, and I think I was just over reacting, looks like it is just part of her vagina,or could be the pimples:happy:

Im still going to isolate her.....

Thanks Pat, Maggie and Honorine:goodjob:


----------

